# My Dog Literally Eats ROCKS!!!



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Please tell me that other GSDs out there also eat rocks!!!







I am NOT lying, my 5 mo. old will eat any rock he finds in its path. He will literally break it up in its mouth and swallow the little pieces. Of course, I will stop him if I catch him in the act.... But is this normal or unique???? 
Yes, he is still teething......


----------



## billy.drennan (Jun 14, 2007)

My girl doesn't eat them, but she does love to play with them.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sadly, it's not that uncommon.

But it's actually a huge problem and very bad habit. Can not only cause huge vet/dental bills down the line. But alot of small rocks (or larger ones) can cause MAJOR surgery in the digestive tract later on. Impaction in the stomach/small/large bowels that if you don't catch in time may be fatal.

You are lucky you are seeing the problem now cause you puppy is young and you can easily fix this before it's more ingrained. Working on a 'leave it' command. When you see the pup go for a rock play the 'come' game (can't be chasing you and also eating a rock). Bring a toy so you replace the rock searching for a toy playing behavior.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

May also be a condition called 'pica'. Here's some info on it:

http://www.azcentral.com/families/articles/1224wvpetadvice1224Z3.html

http://www.naturalcanine.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TNC&Category_Code=PAERCWE

http://www.nhahonline.com/d_appetite.htm#ROCK%20EATING

http://www.drjeffnichol.com/dog/faqs/rockeating.html


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Mine do this as well. It is very dangerous and expensive. I would definitely use the "Leave It" command as suggested above. This has worked wonders with the four dogs I have. Good luck.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse started that habit as soon as the snow started melting in the backyard (we have a pool with concrete deck and then rocks around it). He would get a rock, start chewing it and if small enough swollow it, he is now 5 months old and we have managed to teach him "leave it" which is working, we watch him 100 percent of time in the backyard and when he goes for them "leave it" and then redirect him to frisby or ball in the backyard.


----------



## Cody2 (Feb 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeMay also be a condition called 'pica'. Here's some info on it:
> 
> http://www.azcentral.com/families/articles/1224wvpetadvice1224Z3.html
> 
> ...



Have to agree with Maggie - Friend of mine has a mixed breed and the vet told him that it was a genetic disorder that he may or may never outgrow. You really have to be vigilant with him when out and about.

Dave


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love to hear so many people training a good 'leave it' command!!!!!


----------

